# Hiking with toy poodles. Opinions?



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I take Willow... we went camping... she walked and hiked with us. I always try to not personify my dog too much... you know, originally, they were wild (some still are) and they survive just fine without us. I don't see a problem with it...sure there is a risk of a broken leg... but, I wouldn't think any greater than anywhere else.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Probably greater risk of a broken leg at home, from being tripped over, jumping off a bed, etc.


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

Good to know ya'll think the same. He surprisingly can go longer and faster than Bison. Keeps him quiet in the house as well.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't know anyone with a Toy Poodle, but I do know someone with two Chihuahuas, and those dogs go hiking/boating/camping etc. They seem to do just fine, and one of them is only 3 legged (he's a rescue, so I'm not sure what his original injury was). They run around like crazy and keep up with bigger dogs.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

So long as he's healthy I don't see why not


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

I took Tutu hiking in Yosemite and she loved it! Plus if the little ones get tired you can pick them up and give them a break. I wonder if this couple has a small dog. You live with your dog and you know what he is capable of. Also, what is the fun of being a dog and being trapped in the house all day. Kind of like having a sports car in the garage all the time. You've got to let that poodle SHINE!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't see hiking with a toy as a problem. If they get tired wear a sling so you can put them in it and continue with your hike.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't see an issue with it, especially from a "broken leg" trauma issue, that seems like a silly reason. I would HIGHLY suggest being very aware though of predators, in your area I'm guessing the biggest threats would be hawks and other birds of prey, coyotes, and while they wouldn't see Willie as prey, I would suggest working on snake aversion training. It does help too that your other dog is a larger size and I'm guessing they stick together. But when it comes to birds of prey they can come out of no where seemingly.

My mom's male toy boy Moorepark (4-4.5 lb range) used to go to work with her almost daily, and her work's campus was in the foothills with lots of rabbits, ground squirrels, and red tail hawks. Luckily we never had an issue with an attack, but there were a few times the hawks swooped low, or were tracking my Mom & Moorepark's on leash walk in the meadow. So be aware 

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Ours hike with us. They range from 12-17 lbs, so not toy size, but not big either. Never thought about broken limbs. Misty has a mild luxating patella, but I figure the more she builds the muscle around it, the more support the joint will have. 

I think Dan's point about predators is a valid one. I've thought about this too. There are foxes and coyotes in the preserve where I let them off leash. They've never bothered us....and probably any animal with any sense would run in the opposite direction of these crazy hooligans anyway:act-up: 

They did rustle a deer out of the reeds one day and were chasing it for all they were worth! Yikes... I don't know what they thought they would do with it, and of course the deer quickly outran them, but they were feeling pretty full of themselves for a few minutes!


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

I've been aware of the bird/coyote issue, so the fact that these two are like magnets does help with that (I assume), but the snake one just went over my head.
Even though he has an excellent recall, it would be a problem if he ran up on one by mistake. Good to remember.
Glad to know everyone takes their little ones out to!! C:


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

i took my mini doxies hiking, no issues other than them tiring fairly quick. they're pretty lazy and im sure having short legs doesnt help... lol. but there really shouldnt be any issues. and like many have said, at least you can pick small dogs up if anything. btw great pic! so cute!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

My girl is a small mini, only weighs 9 pounds.. But she goes goes goes just like your little guy! She may not be as big as other dogs but she is very physically fit and loves adventures as much as any other dog. I don't see a problem with bringing your guy hiking at all. People just like to impose their views a little too much when they see anything out of the norm (like it'd be normal to see a GSD to be in the woods but not a toy poodle) but they don't know your dog or his activity level. You know what's best for him and he clearly loves the outdoors! 

I, too, would also be weary of predators. Where I walk, it is a trail but the most we ever see are squirrels, hawks or groundhogs. Isn't very wooded at all but I still worry about the hawks. I figure as long as I'm walking closely with her it isn't a problem.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo is a 12 pound mini. He camps with us at the motocross track and rides on a quad with me (seatbelt, helmet, and goggles). He loves it. I never leave him unattended and make sure he rests, and has shade and cool water.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I would say, just beware of his signals for when he gets tired. I LOVE taking my dogs out for hikes...although they are standard poodles, but still, they could get overtired too. I'm a little bit freaked out since we met a bear the last time but I will go out again...maybe a few times closer to civilization until I get my confidence back though


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Zoe last time I checked was 7 1/2 lbs. She is very active loves hiking and long walks. She never seems to get tired.
I do not see it as a problem


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I think it's wonderful that Willie Nelson is enjoying the great outdoors! Usual precautions about heat and predators, but with you and his GSD pal for security, hike on.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh geesh now I feel guilty all the time I took the toy (RIP) hiking and snowshoeing with me. I never thought he couldn't handle it.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I use to live in a really pristine wilderness area of north Idaho. I hiked pretty much every day with my Lab, Doberman and two Chihuahuas. The hikes were usually in the mountains and sometimes around the lake. They'd range from 1 or 2 miles to 5 miles. The Chihuahuas never tired until they came home and were ready for a rest. I never had to carry them. They kept right up with the big dogs. Of course, the big dogs would go a couple hundred feet ahead, then run back...back and forth. The hikes often included negotiating around, over or through fallen brush, trees etc, up steep hills, across streams and such. They were sturdy and had no ill effects. Jose` has luxating patellas and one had surgery. As long as he got and gets his exercise, he has no problems with that because his muscles, tendons and ligaments are all strong and hold everything together. A good recall is a must and they learned that they had to stay on the trail and not go too far out ahead. They learned to "check in" often without a cue. They enjoyed it immensely and had a really good life there. Chulita is gone now but she lived to be almost 14.

The Chihuahuas don't show up. I think they were down around my ankles somewhere. lol.



Sitting on a big boulder with stuff growing on it. They look a little incensed. 



On the golf course. Notice the Lab, Bonnie is headed the opposite direction. lol. My niece and her dog often hiked or walked with us. That's Eli out in front. 



Anyhow, it just goes to show that dogs love to hike, large or small, they're all capable and don't need to be wimps just because they're small. When my toy Poodles get a better recall, I'll take them somewhere around here. But it's not likely to be a unpopulated as it was in Idaho. 

You can start out at a lower level and work up to more strenuous as the dog gets in shape. And absolutely, the drawback to small dogs is birds of prey and other animals that can hurt them so obedience is a must.


----------

